# Easton's x-rays with pano



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Easton was showing some strange symptoms, and came up that he had Pano. So I didn't like the way he was limping, and had them do some shots on his hips. Good news, I was in fear he had HD, and it came back confirmed Pano. Bad news is as you will see, it is in both hips, and femurs. To make sure we took a whole Femur shot.

What are your thoughts on his hips. Easton will be ten months on the Aug 10. He is 87lbs


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone? lots of people looked in but no thoughts lol. do you think there is any HD or just Pano? 

Looking to have these sent to OFA also for their thoughts. Will repeat x rays in a month to see if any changes to verify with breeder.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know, I think your right looks kinda like my left...but this is all new to me LOL


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is not looking like HD to me......actually they look pretty good but I am not a radiologist.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

No advice on hips, but want to share some thoughts on Pano, in case it helps. 

When mine went through it 10 years ago, a holistic vet treated it very effectively with nutritional supplements instead of NSAIDs: fish oil, Ester-C, Glucosamine/Chondrotin/MSM (all human-grade). It takes about a week for them to kick in, but they shortened the duration and severity in each leg quite a bit and my dog continued to be active and playful. Good luck!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you Magwart... I have started him on high levels of glucosamine chondroitin sulf human grade. In fact I started to give him mine that I order from Andrew Lessmen. lol don't laugh, his products really are very high quality and work. 

I had two of the vets at the Hospital and the Radiologist look at them and they all said it was pano. This is tuff because he is really bad in his hind legs. he will run maybe twice before laying down with the ball, his run with back legs don't really extend. His trot is full though. Just scary because after, I can tell he is really soar, plus he still doesn't eat like he did before this all set in. 
I do feed raw though. How do I send these to the OFA?

Thank you, and anyone that has experience with HD or x rays please feel free to chime in, also pano. could use all the help I can get.

Thank you all


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No advice on the x-rays but you can give him Arnica for the pain. There is also a great anti-inflammatory called Tasha's Herbsperin that BNaturals sells. Only Natural Pet also has Get up and Go which works well too.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

any options one Eastons hips? I took him back to the vet, they added toradal along with anti inflam pills to help with the pain. we don't want to give preg.

how do I submit these to the OFA


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Ltleo said:


> any options one Eastons hips? I took him back to the vet, they added toradal along with anti inflam pills to help with the pain. we don't want to give preg.
> 
> how do I submit these to the OFA


There is a form on OFFA.org. There is a section for hip dysplasia. Fill out that form, your vet will have to sign as well. 
Then mail that form along with the copies of Easton's X-rays to the address listed on the form. They normally mail results back to you in about a month
I can't comment on his hips because I am no expert, but I hope this helps otherwise! 

PS...sorry haven't responded to your email, been under the weather.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Not a problem. Hope you feel better soon. I'm sure your baby is all over you. Even Easton just knows when I'm upset and he will not leave me be at those times lol.


----------



## GCK9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ofa Good to Fair Keep your dog lean if feeding high protein food lower it. Pano is strange some dogs handle pain better than others. OFA could go either way on these hips as pelvis is tilted some what only allowing 1/2 ball in the socket . But NO dysplasia


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Ugh, Pano. I'm so sorry... my male had it till he was a year, in all four legs at one point or another (and in one leg for 7 months straight!). Nothing to do but to wait and keep protein low. He was on Curica (human pain and inflammation herbal relief, mostly turmeric) and MSM. That took him through the last bout without much lameness.

I'm no hip expert, but I've seen quite a few. Sockets are well formed, seated well, no wedging in either hip. Nice round ball. Necks are not as narrow as I've seen, but pano (and age) will affect that. Angles look correct. My biggest gripe is percent coverage on the left hip. If you just rough it out it looks like less than 50% coverage, which is less than ideal. Right appears similar. They're seated so well, though, that I honestly can't tell you what OFA would say.

Your best bet is to find someone near you who is PennHIP certified and get him done that way. It will assess laxity at rest and under pressure and give you a much more accurate idea of what you're dealing with.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you very much.. What is pen hip certified?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Ltleo said:


> Thank you very much.. What is pen hip certified?


PennHIP Home

If you Google "PennHIP" you'll get lots of excellent websites that will tell you all you need to know and more!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks I did just that. Found one by me. I have a follow up visit with my current vet on Tuesday, but might try and see this new place and have them look at Easton and our current treatment


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hips look fine to me. I'd just treat for the pano. Don't they outgrow it? Personally I wouldn't take more x-rays at this point. If you know he has pano and know he doesn't have HD it seems overkill.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Your right. Just nervous. I took him to Dr. Buchoff a very renowned holistic vet that also is penn hip cert. we took some blood work to rule out Lyme. Came back clear. He gave me some natural crystal herbs to combat the side effects of distemper vaccine, and had me start to add natural colostrum to help fight auto Amune diseases.
He is starting to move much better. I do feed him raw, but switch him over to rabbit and duck instead of beef.


----------

